# fullfillment to retail?



## orale tees (Jan 3, 2007)

has anyone used a fullfillment such as cafepress to supply your custom shirts and then turn around and sell them to retail stores?
i'm wondering if this is possible and if anyone has tried it and willing to share their experiences.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

orale tees said:


> has anyone used a fullfillment such as cafepress to supply your custom shirts and then turn around and sell them to retail stores?
> i'm wondering if this is possible and if anyone has tried it and willing to share their experiences.


If you are selling to retail stores, you would get better pricing by going to a screen printer that's setup for running larger orders that a retail store would want. 

Although cafepress has "bulk" pricing, it doesn't compare to the pricing you'd get by going to a screen printer or even a digital printer that specializes in bulk orders.

But yes, I've read stories of people going from a cafepress shop and selling in a retail store.


----------



## orale tees (Jan 3, 2007)

rodney, thanks for the reply. i was considering getting my tees made up through cafepress, which alows me to make small order which i can use as samples to use to small appearal shops. if i did make a big sale to ashop i could use a local printer for those large orders.


----------

